# Are early Stingrays pulling in these kind of prices?



## oskisan (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm not sure if I stepped away from stingrays too long, but has the price gone up this much on them? Is a mint 63 lime stingray worth $6k (or anywhere near that)?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sure looks like a repaint to me with the later somewhat darker 1975 Lime paint and clear coat, not an early Flamboyant Lime shade. Fishing for fools?


----------



## oskisan (Jan 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like a repaint to me with the later somewhat darker 1975 Lime paint and clear coat, not an early Flamboyant Lime shade. Fishing for fools?




Wow, you're right... At that price I assumed it was OG... Amazing!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-VI...048950?hash=item2f1264a636:g:gBYAAOSwAaJaTO7D


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 11, 2018)

I saw one last summer at a flea market that I thought was in amazing condition with a stick shift. I think it was original except for maybe the tires. When I asked how much it was, the seller was asking $600, and I thought that was too much. (I really don't know enough to appraise them).

I currently have a red one in worn condition that a friends father gave me to restore for his grandchild, I was originally just going to make it ride able again for him,  and not pay attention to keeping it original, but when I told him I think it might be worth a little bit of money, he told me to take my time and try to sell it for him instead. I'm still missing a rear fender, a right side break lever, and the seat has a few tears. Since he is not in a rush, I haven't done much with it yet, and I'm hoping to do a little research and maybe find the original needed parts somewhere next summer.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 11, 2018)

I saw this too and assumed just another seller dreaming of what's never going to happen. I don't even know if krates are selling for that much?


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2018)

Maybe for a pick up truck full.lol


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 12, 2018)

I was told this stingray sold for 5000.00 a few years ago glad I saved the 63-65s and sold the krates years ago


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> I was told this stingray sold for 5000.00 a few years ago glad I saved the 63-65s and sold the krates years ago




That's fricken insane! For a repainted what ever it was?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 21, 2018)

I know the seller- this Bike is completely OG and yes that’s what these early mint ones especially lime can bring. The seller is one of the highest rated people in the Stingray hobby. He buys and sells tons of parts and makes a killing at swaps because everyone goes to his trailer that’s how much stuff he has. Awesome guy.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 21, 2018)

For comparison on how high prices are- a NIB grey ghost just went for 23k yes that’s right 23k I know the guy who sold it so I know the price is what it went for


----------



## mantaray (Jan 21, 2018)

You can get a nice Harley for that much


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 21, 2018)

mantaray said:


> You can get a nice Harley for that much



A Harley vs a Schwinn. No comparison go for the NIB Schwinn unlike a Harley you can display the box it’s in in your living room


----------



## mantaray (Jan 21, 2018)

I like to get out & ride, not just stay in & look at things


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2018)

Why is it clear coated if it's orginal?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 21, 2018)

Paint is legit, that's Mikes bike back east, he's had the rarest of the rare in the muscle bike realm.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't know anything about those bikes, I don't even like them, so whatever amount they sell that's Ok with me.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a '66 Copper Fastback that hit Ebay last night and in a very short time went from $699 to $1711. 6 days to go. I think that is a bit much. That will be interesting if buyer follows through.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I don't know anything about those bikes, I don't even like them, so whatever amount they sell that's Ok with me.




I do like the Stingrays but I cringe at some of the prices.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2018)

stoney said:


> There is a '66 Copper Fastback that hit Ebay last night and in a very short time went from $699 to $1711. 6 days to go. I think that is a bit much. That will be interesting if buyer follows through.




Just as I figured a buyer reneged at $1800.00. Down to $1036.00 from $1711.00


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 23, 2018)

SOLD! $5,495.00 wow.


----------

